# Archive Beer Boutique (brisbane)



## Will88

I recieved an email from Little Creatures last week with some interesting info for us Brissie residents:





> If you are in Brisie or heading that way soon, make sure you drop in to Archive on Boundry St South Brisbane, a brand new bar dedicated to Aussie craft beer... you can even get a bucket full of Little Creatures Pale Ale on ice, now that sounds like a great afternoon right there! Right on Brisbane!
> 
> Archive Beer Boutique, 100 Boundry St South Brisbane



I haven't been able to find any info besides this:

http://www.archivebeerboutique.com.au/

http://www.facebook.com/pages/South-Brisba...08716779?v=info

Has anyone else heard of this place?


----------



## Snow

Troydo's been there and said it was pretty good:

and I quote...(with his spelling intact :lol: )

"just got back from there, Well worth a peak! 2 page beer menue, nothing mind blowing but good selection of ausssie micros. The MOST comfy couches, cool interior setup, the bar is made of books, and staff that saw me tasting the beers and asked for my comment on the beers so they could know more about beer, to better reccomend stuff... so clearly they are interested in it... 

worth a bit of support i say 

Ohh and prices are damn good, $6 scooners, and most bottles are $6 or $7 a few are 8 and the wiked elf opnes are 9
Troydo"


Cheers - Snow


----------



## winkle

OK so this will probably end badly (for me). Saturday walkies, start here with a selection of micros, stop off at the Brewhouse#2 for steak and beers, onward to the German club 'til dark - taxi!


----------



## Bribie G

Ambulance


----------



## Snowdog

Wow... I'm checking this place out this weekend!


----------



## bonj

> staff that saw me tasting the beers and asked for my comment on the beers so they could know more about beer, to better reccomend stuff


This says to me: "We don't know anything about beer, but we've found a niche market that might be lucrative for us." I don't really care what their motivation si. If they keep their prices down and their selection up, it can only be a good thing for us.


----------



## Snow

Bonj said:


> This says to me: "We don't know anything about beer, but we've found a niche market that might be lucrative for us." I don't really care what their motivation si. If they keep their prices down and their selection up, it can only be a good thing for us.


I agree. My team at work is already arranging a "team meeting" over there.

- Snow


----------



## Will88

Just noticed the typo in the email, should be 'Boundary St'. This place is barely a few steps away from Nectar.


----------



## Adro85

winkle said:


> OK so this will probably end badly (for me). Saturday walkies, start here with a selection of micros, stop off at the Brewhouse#2 for steak and beers, onward to the German club 'til dark - taxi!



My thoughts exactly, although substitute Saturday for Thursday! Brewhouse#2--Archive--The Fox for 50c buffalo wing night  only I'd have to convince my tightarse VB-swiling mate that $6 a schooner is value for decent craft beer...good luck!


----------



## Snowdog

There's got to be a bus that gets near this place. My Translink search told me to take a 1000 meter walk from the Cultural Center. Don't mind 1000 meter walks for good beer... 2000 if I count the return walk, but I'll never be able to convince my wilfe to do that.


----------



## Snow

From town, or the Valley, the new City Glider service drops you on Boundary St. You just then walk up the road a couple of hundred metres.

- Snow


----------



## Snowdog

Coolski!
I should be able to get on that at the Cultural Center I would think. Hopefully Translink will update.


----------



## bconnery

Snow said:


> From town, or the Valley, the new City Glider service drops you on Boundary St. You just then walk up the road a couple of hundred metres.
> 
> - Snow



Or the 199, but I think the City Glider is still free for a few more days...


----------



## hefevice

Dropped in there for lunch yesterday after visit to Nectar. We were the only ones there.

Looks like a top little spot. Trendy but clean "industrial" style look, with a mix of tables (inside and out) and couches/armchairs plus a couple of pool tables. Very comfortable and relaxed feel; could have easily whiled away the day there if I didn't have other things to do.

Very brave in terms of beer selection - not a XXXX, VB or TED in sight. Only thing low carb was Burleigh Brewing's Big Head on tap. Beer selection was exclusively Australian "Craft" beer (if you count Squires and Matilda Bay as craft), with about 8 on tap, and 60 bottled to chose from. They even had bottles of the limited release Little Creatures IPA.

The food seems to be typical Bistro/Gastro Pub style, and there is some attempt at pairing with the beers. My son had the Steak Burger, which came with beer battered chips; he enjoyed very much. I had bacon and eggs, paired with a pot of White Rabbit (on tap) :icon_drool2: .

In terms of price, I have no idea what is reasonable for beer nowdays, but the tap prices were between $3.50 and $4.00 a pot and around $6 for a schooner.

The staff was pretty enthusiastic about craft beer, although it seems that they know they have an uphill battle, and treat every punter as if they know nothing about beer. My only real criticism of the place was that they served the beer too cold. I passed this on to the bar tender, who was very receptive to feedback.

I hope that they make a success of it; the more places like this serving and advocating craft beer in Brisbane, the better!


----------



## winkle

hefevice said:


> Dropped in there for lunch yesterday after visit to Nectar. We were the only ones there.
> 
> Looks like a top little spot. Trendy but clean "industrial" style look, with a mix of tables (inside and out) and couches/armchairs plus a couple of pool tables. Very comfortable and relaxed feel; could have easily whiled away the day there if I didn't have other things to do.
> 
> Very brave in terms of beer selection - not a XXXX, VB or TED in sight. Only thing low carb was Burleigh Brewing's Big Head on tap. Beer selection was exclusively Australian "Craft" beer (if you count Squires and Matilda Bay as craft), with about 8 on tap, and 60 bottled to chose from. They even had bottles of the limited release Little Creatures IPA.
> 
> The food seems to be typical Bistro/Gastro Pub style, and there is some attempt at pairing with the beers. My son had the Steak Burger, which came with beer battered chips; he enjoyed very much. I had bacon and eggs, paired with a pot of White Rabbit (on tap) :icon_drool2: .
> 
> In terms of price, I have no idea what is reasonable for beer nowdays, but the tap prices were between $3.50 and $4.00 a pot and around $6 for a schooner.
> 
> The staff was pretty enthusiastic about craft beer, although it seems that they know they have an uphill battle, and treat every punter as if they know nothing about beer. My only real criticism of the place was that they served the beer too cold. I passed this on to the bar tender, who was very receptive to feedback.
> 
> I hope that they make a success of it; the more places like this serving and advocating craft beer in Brisbane, the better!



Damm, I should have gone there as well. Oh well, being at craftbrewer wasn't a bad option - I'll make a real effort next week.


----------



## Snowdog

Checked this place out ... I like it! Hopefully they will get a bit more daring with the taps, but its a great start! 

Enjoyed the White Rabbit! Suggested they should get some of the Mt Tamborine beer on tap.

Oh yeah, they were the cover pic on MX yesterday too.


----------



## bconnery

I have to go to West End on the way home so I thought I might drop in and check this place out..
Maybe suggest a few beers


----------



## bconnery

The bar is very cool. Great setting for what has the potential to become a fantastic beer venue for Brisbane. 

Range was decent enough without being mindblowing. 
If they could drop the Bighead and start getting in a few more micros over time it will be good. 

The staff were receptive. They had some issues with some beers in bottles being off but they recognised it and were willing to take returns, and even let me buy a beer on the proviso that I could exchange it if it was opened and turned out to be off. 

The main barman / manager whatever he was was definitely open to suggestions and seemed to be switched on. 
The staff didn't seem super knowledgable on beer, but maybe I'm a hard taskmaster on the subject 
They were willing to listen though. 

I'll definitely be going back and I'll have more suggestions as time goes on.


----------



## lczaban

I got a call from Winkle about this place yesterday arvo and I didn't have too much of a clue about where he was on about (FWIW, I work up the street). Having said that though, it sounds like a pretty kewl spot. IIRC and thinking a little bit more about it, I reckon it is underneath the Uber nightclub. Will have to check this one out for myself.

Snow, use the 199 or CityGlider bus if the walk seems a bit far. Knowing the standard of public transport for this route, you might be better off walking.


----------



## superdave

Walking distance from work. I'll have to get a group together one afternoon.


----------



## AlphaOne

Had dinner there on Saturday night, risotto and salmon were overcooked, duck and sweet potato mash was way too sweet and rubbery tough. they were very quick to refund my money, which was nice. The beer list is pretty decent.


----------



## Snowdog

Went there for lunch this afternoon with my wife after she refused to go again to the Brewhouse 2.0. The White Rabbit-battered fish & chips were quite good, and the wife liked the Calamari. The only down side was the panhandler coming up with his detox shakes mooching change while we were eating.

Beer-wise, the Burleigh Hef the wife had with her meal seemed a bit weak and watery compared to when we had it at the Platform. The White Rabbit was tasting good, the 3 Ravens Dark was a bit flat but still good. we were training a waitress who was on her first day, and she couldn't find the Bridge Roads Celtic red my wife ordered as her 2nd beer, so we ended up leaving after I finished. Went to Nectar to buy a few bottles and then headed home.


----------



## Will88

I had lunch there this arvo as well.

The steak burger was pretty tasty and I was impressed with the range on tap/in the fridge. And at $6 a schooner I'll definitely be back for a few drops and games of pool.

I also noticed the Burleigh Hef tasted a bit watery and my mate reckoned they were serving it too cold.


----------



## Moz

lol

I was there yesterday at lunch time too. I really thought the food was over priced and nothing to write home about. I was very happy with the selection of brew on offer though. The place has a cool vibe. I enjoyed sitting on brown leather 70s couches. Someone put the telly on after a while and the vibe was lost. I had the same waitress as snowdog, she couldn't find the the Bridge rd Celtic Red for my party either(I actually don't think they had it). 

Overall a good place to kick back with a few ales with friends. I don't think I will bother buying food next time. The $20 Little Creatures bucket is value if that's your bag.


----------



## winkle

I went there with Snow and StillScottish on Friday arvo and enjoyed it, interesting decor (particularly the book bar) and a pretty decent beer menu. And pretty reasonable prices, enjoyed a few Lord Nelsons in the tasting session (its been a while). Very quiet during the afternoon but quickly filled up at dusk. Staff were friendly and trying hard to spread the good beer message. Sadly the Celtic Red got pulled 'cause the bottles were gushers  .



> The only down side was the panhandler coming up with his detox shakes mooching change while we were eating.



Welcome to the West End  .


----------



## Snowdog

It's funny we all were there at roughly the same time Sunday. 
I'm thinking they didn't have the Celtic Red either, even though it was on every clipboard menu I picked up. It kind of killed the vibe for my wife as she is a fan of red ales. I suggested the Sunny Coast Rye ESB but she had decided not to order anything since they didn't have what they advertised. Me, I could have been happy to sit at the bar drinking schooners of white Rabbit. I like it draught!


----------



## AlphaOne

It was great huh? I hadn't had it since it was released, having been quite underwhelmed, but draught schooners for $6? yes please!


----------



## Snowdog

winkle said:


> Sadly the Celtic Red got pulled 'cause the bottles were gushers  .


That would explain it. It seems Bridge Roads has this problem as I had a couple geysers from a 6-pack of Robust Porter I bought at 5th Element.


----------



## Snow

winkle said:


> I went there with Snow and StillScottish on Friday arvo and enjoyed it, interesting decor (particularly the book bar) and a pretty decent beer menu. And pretty reasonable prices, enjoyed a few Lord Nelsons in the tasting session (its been a while). Very quiet during the afternoon but quickly filled up at dusk. Staff were friendly and trying hard to spread the good beer message. Sadly the Celtic Red got pulled 'cause the bottles were gushers  .
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the West End  .



I agree the decor is pretty cool. It's rare to walk into a pub/restaurant these days and go "wow - look at that!".

I really enjoyed the White Rabbit, but it wasn't as fresh as it could have been. The Lord Nelons, I thought, were in very good condition. 

Thanks for the company, Winkle!

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## thirstycritter

Dropped in to check the place out on Sunday, all bottled beers $5! Very reasonable indeed! Polished off a 3 Ravens Dark and a Feral White, both very tasty...

Will be interesting to see what they get on tap in the future...


----------



## TidalPete

Will88 said:


> I haven't been able to find any info besides this:
> 
> http://www.archivebeerboutique.com.au/
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/South-Brisba...08716779?v=info



Neither have I & need to know what hours they operate?
Do they open at 10.00AM or 12.00 noon weekdays?

TP


----------



## Snowdog

Not sure myself. Maybe give them a ring?
*07-3846-6680*

Was thinking of heading down today for a Rabbit or three, and listen to some live music.


----------



## lczaban

Stopped in last night for the opener on my way to somewhere else for dinner. The decor is pretty special, and the layout of the place is nice and open. I'm not sure if they could have done any better with the fitout IMHO.

I had the Burleigh Hef as well - I'm not sure if their glassware is doing this beer justice or there is something else wrong. I agree with the sentiments of others here - it was watery and not as flavoursome as it should be. I'm also of the opinion that the bar staff are used to pouring megaswill and are thus relucant to serve a beer with a well formed head. My 2c. My GF had a S&W lager. I haven't had it off the tap before, but it seemed to be along the same lines wrt taste.

Because I work in West End I no doubt will be back to try out more of the range. IIRC the tap list was:

- White Rabbit
- BB Hef
- BB Big Head
- S&W Lager
- CPA
- JS Pilsener
- Pipsqueak Cider

... and probably something else which I can't remember. I suspect I'll try dinner at some stage too. As we walked out a steak was being served and it smelt divine! Will report back in due course.


----------



## thirstycritter

Added some photos and a review to the Thirsty Critters blog:

http://thirstycritters.com.au/archive-bris...tique-beer-bar/

I'll be back very soon - probably on a Sunday to take advantage of the $5 bottled beers! You can barely buy some of those drops in a bottle-o for that price...


----------



## Snowdog

That is a good deal! Note on those brown comfy chairs ... if you had a few, they are really hard to get out of.


----------



## gjhansford

At the Archive right now. Thanks to the iPhone! Had the heffe Its okay today and a Stone & Wood Pale Lager. About to try the White Rabbit. Yum!


----------



## Batz

TidalPete said:


> Neither have I & need to know what hours they operate?
> Do they open at 10.00AM or 12.00 noon weekdays?
> 
> TP


----------



## TidalPete

11.30AM Batz.
Who knows what might or could happen?  

TP


----------



## argon

Just back from archive after lunch. God I love white rabbit on tap. Sooooo gooood. Top spot. With a bit of drizzle outside could have easily spent the next few hours sampling away on those couches. Will be making this a regular spot...5 mins walk from work. Highly recommend this place on the beer selection ($6 schooners too) and feel of the place.


----------



## Snowdog

Yeah, the White Rabbit is tasty on tap.
Too bad they were closed when I had last Monday off.
Had to take the walk to the 5th Element and enjoy Alpha Pale on tap instead.
I understand the Archive "weekend" is Monday and Tuesday, open Wednesday to Sunday.


----------



## TidalPete

Went to Brissy last Tuesday & not happy that Archive was closed as it was on Monday (According to someone on the Brewhouse thread)). :angry: 
Advertised opening time on weekdays was given to me by them as 11.30AM.

Not too worried as that meant spending more time at the Kraut Klub which IMHO offered the best beer, atmosphere & value for money of the three places visited that day. :super: 

TP

Edit --- Ah, it was you Snowdog?


----------



## Batz

TidalPete said:


> Not too worried as that meant spending more time at the Kraut Klub which IMHO offered the best beer, atmosphere & value for money of the three places visited that day. :super:
> 
> TP




This is not the first time we have come to that conclusion hey Pete? I love the German Club, so much so I'm now a member !

Batz


----------



## TidalPete

Batz said:


> This is not the first time we have come to that conclusion hey Pete? I love the German Club, so much so I'm now a member !
> Batz



The New Batz! h34r:  




TP


----------



## Snowdog

Yeah Tidal Pete, it was me... killed a good hour of beer-drinking time walking around. 

Now, I know that the Archive hours are *11:30AM - late Wed-Sun*. So don't bother considering visiting on a Monday or Tuesday.

Enjoyed the Archive much tonight. Had a Stone Beer, a Holgate Hopinator, a Sunshine Coast Rauchbier, and a White Rabbi Dark Ale before heading out.

I like what Dan & Natalie have done with this place. A very nice beer bar, and I enjoyed watching their customer service tonight. All the lads & ladies working the bar took note os anyone who was thumbing through their beer-list, and were prompt on serving up the brew. 

+1 for the Archive tonight!


----------



## Scruffy

Had a couple in there tonight.

Hopinator. Enjoyed that one...

Red Duck IPA - they ran out, so I bought a bottle from Nectar. Enjoyed that one too.

Got a bottle of Tripel Karmeliet too. Maybe during the England match later...

So we just had a couple (etc), jees, where did $200 just go!?! Not been out for a while!


----------



## Snowdog

I had 6 beers here on Sunday... a couple LCBAs, a White Rabbit, a Lord Nelson Old Admiral, and a couple Bridge Roads Blings. Niot sure if it's a regular Sunday thing, but it was $5 bottle night! The Med Dip plate was tasting good too!


----------



## time01

noticed on archives website they have listed what is currently on tap which is handy.
not sure how up to date it is, but i might be popping in for a pint on sat so will find out.


----------



## Snowdog

And they're open on Mondays now!


----------



## Will88

7 days a week now


----------



## hockadays

Cool think im going today.


----------



## Snowdog

Tap List:1.WHITE RABBIT-DARK ALE

2.HEF- WHEAT BEER

3.STONE AND WOOD-PALE LAGER

4.STONE AND WOOD-DRAUGHT ALE

5.WHITE RABBIT-WHITE ALE

6.ALPHA-PALE ALE

7.BIG HEAD-LOW CARB BEER

8.JAMES SQUIRE SUNDOWN LAGER


----------



## unwrittenlaw

This bar is my fav in Brisbane and is making West End the best end. 

241 steaks on wednesday nights go pretty good, pity you can't reserve a table tho :/


----------



## Will88

I've reserved a table in the past for dinner.

The monthly beer launches and beer appreciation nights also make Archive a pretty great venue.


----------



## Snowdog

Was there yesterday, and the White Rabbit White is off & Dogbolter is on. ... that is if they got the tap problem fixed.


----------



## Snowdog

Dogbolter gone and Alpha back on. LC Oatmeal Stout, White Rabbit White, and JS Sundown on.


----------



## Snowdog

I hear Bridge Roads Galaxy IPA is on tap here right now!


----------



## WSC

M


Snowdog said:


> I hear Bridge Roads Galaxy IPA is on tap here right now!



Oh very nice. Will head in Mon or Wed.


----------



## Snowdog

It's on & they got 2 kegs. Very nice....


----------



## WSC

Snowdog said:


> It's on & they got 2 kegs. Very nice....



I didin't get there so will do so tomorrow.....


----------



## Snowdog

Its Bridge Roads Weekend here this weekend!


----------



## Hubert

Went here for a bucks party starter a couple of weekends ago. Loved the layout of the place, couches were very comfortable and the range of beers were fantastic.

Went back for lunch the next weekend with the family for lunch. Minister of war and finance loved the place, we had the burgers for lunch and they were reasonably priced and pretty tasty too.

The father-in-law loved the Red duck Porter so much I thought I would give brewing a porter a go. Now I just have to wait 

Cheers,

H.


----------



## Snowdog

Archive Review

I was quite impressed with the Archive Cellar! A great selection of the Aussie Craft brews you can get at the bar, and some good imports as well, kept nice and cold!


----------



## Snowdog

Murrays Grand Cru is on tap today!


----------



## TerritoryBrew

irrescern said:


> I would like to state hi to you here. I'm pursuing to shed weight because of this summer because
> I'll get married and am looking for good quality information on muscle building not to mention, to shed weight. I had been thinking of hcg weight loss shot. I heard it's supposed to be good. Keeping up with of it?



Reported


----------



## Bribie G

So how did he manage to get 46 posts up but not banned yet?


----------



## Snowdog

Apparently the Archive managed to stay dry but are without power until further notice.


----------



## Snowdog

Archive re-opened at 4PM today. with Murrays 2IPA on tap. limited food service.


----------



## Will88

I noticed two interesting events coming up at Archive posted on their various facebook accounts and thought I'd pass on the info to those unaware:



> The first BEER ACADEMY of 2011
> 
> Ever wanted to know more about your favourite beer, while enjoying foods that compliment them?
> 
> Well join us on:
> 
> THURS FEB 10
> when we discover knowledge about:
> 
> + Indian PALE ALE +
> 
> Hosted by Andrew Cowdie (Malt Shovel Brewery)
> 
> $30 per Head.
> Limited Tickets Available
> Book Now! 38443419
> 7pm Start
> 
> Being served:
> James Squire IPA w/ Wild Mushroom & Chilli Risotto Cake
> Bridge Road Bling IPA w/ Asian Style Duck Breast
> Jamieson Beast IPA w/ Bread & Butter Pudding



and



> 26 February 14:00 - 17:00
> 
> This will be the first of 4 Beer Clubs to be held at Archive in Brisbane. Space will be limited to just 50 spots and tickets will need to be pre purchased from Archive.
> 
> The Aim will be to have 3 kegs of beer on tap that are Limited release, hard to find and or not available in sunny Brisbane and, where applicable, we will try to have a brewer or two along.
> 
> Keg One: Kooinda pale (first time in QLD)
> ...Keg Two: ???
> Keg Three: Little Creatures East Kent Goldings Ale
> 
> The Cost to join the club will set you back just $10. This will give you first digs at tickets to beer club events, a discount at the bottle shop at Next door Cellars (at Archive) and a shiny membership card. We will be capping the spots at 50! So act now.
> 
> The cost of the first event will be $55 for members $65 for non members- what do you get for that, I hear you ask? 2 schooners of each beer (6 schooners all up) + Food! Given that schooners of these beers go for $8-$10 each on a good day, plus the fact that they are incredibly rare and difficult to find on tap, makes this an awesome value event!



No affiliation etc, just looks like a good time to me and I'll be making an effort to get to at least one of these events.


----------



## Fents

Archive beer crew get ready! First time Kooinda goes to QLD! Enjoy QLD crew.


----------



## winkle

Fents said:


> Archive beer crew get ready! First time Kooinda goes to QLD! Enjoy QLD crew.



This is quite tempting, looks like a trip to the other side of the river is on. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Fents

go on winks! get amongst it. :kooi:


----------



## Will88

Can't wait to try this on tap


----------



## WSC

Will88 said:


> Can't wait to try this on tap



It's on tap now I heard. I haven't had it yet. Can't wait. I have had bottles in Melbourne but not on tap.


----------



## Will88

Archive just announced on Facebook today that you can grab a bottle. Apparently it won't be on tap until the Ministry of Beers event next weekend (26th) though.


----------



## Snowdog

And Brisbane will be having a Craft Beer Festival on the 1st of May!


----------



## Bribie G

I refuse to have anything to do with StalkBook so unable to log in. Is there an open site anywhere re the festival?


----------



## fawnroux

BribieG said:


> Is there an open site anywhere re the festival?



This site is where the tickets are available Bribie. Same info there as on the FB page.


----------



## Bribie G

Yay Bacchus brewing is in there .... I'll be there if not working that day :icon_cheers:


----------



## Ross

Brewing up a couple of specials for the day... Hopefully have 6 beers available from us on the day.

Should be a cracker.....

Cheers Ross


----------



## Will88

Will definitely be there. It's great to see Brissie is getting more events like this.


----------



## Paul H

Damn day after the PUBS German Club shin dig  

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Snowdog

More info on the Archive site. Wife & I are for sure attending! Looking forward to it!

The 199 bus gives you door service if coming from the CBD, and stops just across the street if heading toward the city.


----------



## winkle

Paul H said:


> Damn day after the PUBS German Club shin dig
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Paul



Go to both , just factor in a quiet kip in somebody's front garden overnite :icon_cheers:


----------



## Snowdog

I see Oztix charges $3.40 for the convienience of getting the Craft Beer Fest tix online. Think I'll stop in and have a Bling.

I see the Archive website was hacked by hexboot3r....


----------



## Screwtop

My tickets arrived yesterday


----------



## bconnery

Screwtop said:


> My tickets arrived yesterday



My wife conveniently works just across the road so she ducked in to get mine/ours yesterday


----------



## Snowdog

Picked up mine as well, and the Bling was tasting good too!

May 1st should be a cracker!


----------



## Shed101

Shame someone got fucked over to set this up, and the advertising makes out it's the first of its kind!!! <_< 

... but I wouldn't mind attending... not sure if I can yet though. I just can't see my 6 month pregnant wife appreciating it


----------



## winkle

Looks like the Goat guys will at Archive on the 31st March, dishing out some Steam. I may have to lock that one in :icon_cheers: .


----------



## Snowdog

Steam? Tops! I wonder if they're bringing any Crossbreed.


----------



## winkle

Snowdog said:


> Steam? Tops! I wonder if they're bringing any Crossbreed.



I hear that there's a rumour of Thorny Goat samples as well :beer:


----------



## Snowdog

Sounds Good!

:beerbang:


----------



## winkle

Bah, permission denied :angry: .
Apparently I have to stay home and clean the house/set up the bar for a piss-up tomorrow afternoon/night.
Maybe I should have cleaned up after brewing last nite. <_<


----------



## Will88

Am actually tempted to go to this, considering a bottle of the Bismarck would set me back more.


----------



## winkle

Will88 said:


> Am actually tempted to go to this, considering a bottle of the Bismarck would set me back more.



Nice, but I can't imagine getting a leave pass (worth a try though).
I should get down for a few ales on Sunday and a sniff around nectar - anyone else going to be around?


----------



## Northside Novice

Snowdog said:


> Picked up mine as well, and the Bling was tasting good too!
> 
> May 1st should be a cracker!



called in this arvo to check out the new beer shop and get tickets . Thank god cause i got 5 tix and only 1 left!! The guys where really excited as they should be ! just goes to show the changing face of brisbane when a craft beer fest sells out nearly a month in advance . Maybe a bigger venue in the future? Anyway i cant wait 
The beer shop is choice as ! about 3m x 6m cold room full as f*ck of beer that has never seen this part of of the world ! Nectar still rocks and bigger range but nothing like buying filth craft beer cold mmmmm 
I bagged a bridge road chevalier saison and an 8 wired tall poppy ira ! india red ale . 
View attachment 45143


----------



## Ross

We'll be showcasing 6 of our beers & have brewed 4 new beers for the event

This one may get your interest, details displayed on our new shirts..... Bacchus Red - Cock Ale. 







What does it taste like......................chicken - LOL

See you all there...

Cheers Ross


----------



## Paul H

Ross said:


> We'll be showcasing 6 of our beers & have brewed 4 new beers for the event
> 
> This one may get your interest, details displayed on our new shirts..... Bacchus Red - Cock Ale.
> 
> View attachment 45157
> View attachment 45158
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does it taste like......................chicken - LOL
> 
> See you all there...
> 
> Cheers Ross



If a beer with a lot of hops tastes hoppy, then does it follow that a beer with a lot of cock tastes cocky? Ah the opportunities are endless.

:icon_cheers: 


Paul


----------



## winkle

Ross said:


> We'll be showcasing 6 of our beers & have brewed 4 new beers for the event
> 
> This one may get your interest, details displayed on our new shirts..... Bacchus Red - Cock Ale.
> 
> View attachment 45157
> View attachment 45158
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does it taste like......................chicken - LOL
> 
> See you all there...
> 
> Cheers Ross



Classic :lol: 
Was Jennifer Hawkins too busy to model the shirt?


----------



## Screwtop

Ross said:


> We'll be showcasing 6 of our beers & have brewed 4 new beers for the event
> 
> This one may get your interest, details displayed on our new shirts..... Bacchus Red - Cock Ale.
> 
> View attachment 45157
> View attachment 45158
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does it taste like......................chicken - LOL
> 
> See you all there...
> 
> Cheers Ross



Somebody cocked up ! D'ja notice the misspelling ........ :lol: :lol:

Screwy


----------



## Screwtop

Not that there's a flaw in using the word in that context! :lol:


flay [ flay ] v.tr. 1 strip the skin or hide off,

flaw:
1. An imperfection, often concealed, that impairs soundness: Middle English flaue, splinter.


Screwy


----------



## Will88

I looked into getting tickets for the Like A Boss beer academy a few days ago but apparently it's sold out already. I guess I underestimated the amount of people keen to get a sample of the Bismarck. Thankfully I could still get some tickets for the beer festival.


----------



## winkle

Will88 said:


> I looked into getting tickets for the Like A Boss beer academy a few days ago but apparently it's sold out already. I guess I underestimated the amount of people keen to get a sample of the Bismarck. Thankfully I could still get some tickets for the beer festival.



Bollocks, I hadn't even asked yet. I'd better get up near the front of the queue for the next one.


----------



## winkle

Missed out on the Beer Geek B'fast at Nectar  but grabbed a few bottles and went down to Archive.
Kooinda was still on tap so had a couple along with a Bridge Road Porter, nice! :kooi:


----------



## Fents

was it the pale or wit on tap winkle? heard a rumor the wit got tapped and emptied within 30mins, granted they are only 30L kegs, still a fair effort by the Qld crew :kooi:


----------



## winkle

Pale mate, was drinking nicely - pity I was driving.


----------



## argon

winkle said:


> Missed out on the Beer Geek B'fast at Nectar  but grabbed a few bottles and went down to Archive.
> Kooinda was still on tap so had a couple along with a Bridge Road Porter, nice! :kooi:



dammit :angry: i was in there on Thursday lunch and it wasn't on... or i must have overlooked it.


BTW happy B'day Winkle :icon_cheers:


----------



## Snowdog

Yesterday was a cracking good time! Not only were the tasters pretty good, the taps looked the best I've ever seen them. Not sure if that was because of the event, but I did end up buyng some Dark Knight, and BR Robust Porters, and a Holgate Roadtrip for the road...

Next stop.... Spotted Cow in June!


----------



## winkle

Man what a big day! Cheers to Florian for getting Screwy to answer his mobile, and Clarky for being more pissed than I was (at that stage). Cheers also to the CB team, S&W and Sunshine Coast for being drunk tolerant.

Edit: sorry if we lost your jug Ross, I blame your Imperial Lager for lack of judgement/stupidity - that or a couple of stiff inches of cock - I'll get you another one :icon_cheers:


----------



## Ross

Thanks to everyone that voted for us...
Taking out Champion Brewery at our first Festival ahead of Little Creatures was a real buzz!!!

cheers Ross
Bacchus Brewing


----------



## Florian

Glad I could contribute to the title with part of my 'double vote', after finding out that the vote actually goes to the brewery and not the individual beer. 

Had a great day, although someone needs to fill me in on how it all ended, as I have absolutely no memory of when and how I left the place. Last beers I remember drinking were Ross' cock and ninja, from then on it's all just one big blur.

Hope I didn't misbehave to badly, apologies if I did. 

Thanks to northside novice for making his tickets available at the last minute, am sure you regret it by now, sorry mate. <_<


----------



## Screwtop

Yeah top day, most of you seemed very drunk toward the end of the day, well you must have been - your faces were all blurred :lol: and apologies to Anna for trying to rebreak her hand :unsure: 

Some fantastic beers, congrats to Ross and the team from Bacchus, and big ups to Archive for hosting such a terrific day.



Florian said:


> Had a great day, although someone needs to fill me in on how it all ended, as I have absolutely no memory of when and how I left the place.




Yep thats pretty much how I remember it :lol:


Enjoyed the day with my son, thanks to the additional tickets from Northside Novice, Perry, Anna, and Florian made good use of them too. Sorry mate, hopefully next time for you. 

Screwy


----------



## clarkey7

Screay....what did you do to Screwy?

Yeah - massive day.... Awesome beers..lotza breweries & beer talk....and slurring. h34r: 

Sorry Florian..can't help. Kris and I helped Burleigh Brewing out side with their Stainless bar, got a six pack for helping, then I headed home on the bus with my booty....Sorry for not saying goodbye to everyone. Top day.

Winkle, I drank myself sober mate...That wasn't pissed. :beer: 

Congrats Ross and Bacchus team...

From this day forward - Brother Kenrick shall be known as the Minister :lol: 

PB


----------



## Snowdog

Great to hear you took the top Ross/Bacchus! My wife & I both dropped our votes in your can after several returns for Cock, Ninja, and my wife's favourite, Obama!
I didn't have a beer from anybody I didn't care for all day! They all were good, some were just better! 

Oh yes, Thanks to the guy who handed us 6 tickets at the bar when he ordered 4 schooners of S&W lager!!

Despite all the broken-field staggering through the place, it appeared a good time was had by all, & spillage was nil!

Thanks to everyone for a great event!


----------



## Snow

Congratulations to the Bacchus team on their win!

Sounds like a great day was had by all - shame I had to miss it.... :angry: 

Cheers - Snow


----------



## Will88

Congrats Bacchus, I thoroughly enjoyed the ninja and obama drops.

Was definitely a great day. I think the setup was better than the International Brewers Day setup from last year too.


----------



## Snowdog

So anyone know what the Ministry of Beers 'Mystery Tap' is? Thinking of detouring through West End after work....


----------



## Will88

It was the Rocks Boxer Red Ale on Saturday night but they had to change the keg over so I'm not sure what it is at the moment.


----------



## Snowdog

Woo-HOO! 1st anniversary & 6 new taps in the Next Door Bar!


----------



## aktim

They will be selling growlers in about a month. The growlers sure help getting beers home that aren't available in bottles.


----------



## Snowdog

aktim said:


> They will be selling growlers in about a month. The growlers sure help getting beers home that aren't available in bottles.




Woo-eff'n-HOO! Since I quit taking the Clem7, I'll be slipping across the Go-Between & grabbing me a growler on my way home from work! MMmm...


----------



## jlm

Holgate ESB on handpump in the back bar atm.


----------



## winkle

jlm said:


> Holgate ESB on handpump in the back bar atm.



*Flup!* and there's payday in 5 days time - life can be cruel....


----------



## spaced

Popped in on Saturday night with the missus for a beer. Excellent little bar, and nothing beats being able to order a gluten free beer in a pub.


----------



## Will88

Looks like another worthwhile event at Archive:


----------



## argon

^nice... hopefully that's when they'll be running the BABBs archive IPA comp


----------



## Bribie G

Finally my opportunity to introduce the masses to the wonders of polenta :icon_chickcheers:

Edit: I'm taking my stepdaughter to an appointment up the road on Boundary street a fortnight Wednesday, if anyone's in the neighbourhood around lunch time. I'll post nearer to date. :icon_cheers:


----------



## winkle

Will88 said:


> Looks like another worthwhile event at Archive:



Very tempting, I'll just have to tee up a late start or day off on Monday as I'm crap at recovery these days. <_<


----------



## Paul H

winkle said:


> Very tempting, I'll just have to tee up a late start or day off on Monday as I'm crap at recovery these days. <_<



Was there a time you were good at recovery?

:icon_cheers: 

Paul


----------



## Snowdog

winkle said:


> Very tempting, I'll just have to tee up a late start or day off on Monday as I'm crap at recovery these days. <_<




I'm there!


----------



## bconnery

Had Holgate ESB off the handpump here the other day, seriously smooth and lovely. 

There were some tasty looking beers on tap and in the fridge. 

Planning to head here Friday night for a beer or x if anyone's thinking about being in the area


----------



## Shed101

bconnery said:


> Had Holgate ESB off the handpump here the other day, seriously smooth and lovely.
> 
> There were some tasty looking beers on tap and in the fridge.
> 
> Planning to head here Friday night for a beer or x if anyone's thinking about being in the area



I'd love to, but I took some collegues along last night as post-training debrief :icon_cheers: 

2-4-1 meals was good. ESB handpump not on was bad (only on Fridays and Saturday - idiotic!)

Had a few schooners ...

Coopers aged stout was nice
as was the Viven Porter
the Ravens APA
the Brewdog hardcore IPA 9%!)
the Icon IIPA
the Yeastie Boys Hud-a-wa :icon_drunk: 

The second day of our training course went a little slower...


----------



## bconnery

Shed101 said:


> 2-4-1 meals was good. ESB handpump not on was bad (only on Fridays and Saturday - idiotic!)


All the more reason to go back on a Friday


----------



## Shed101

bconnery said:


> All the more reason to go back on a Friday


  would love to, but I don't work in brissy on Fridays ... good for my home life. Bad for my beer life.


----------



## Florian

argon said:


> ^nice... hopefully that's when they'll be running the BABBs archive IPA comp



Probably not, the four BABBs beers go on tap from 1st September. Unless they have an advanced screening of course.

Is this one of these sold out quickly events like last time? Better get my ticket ordered then.


----------



## winkle

Just how good is this place! Any joint that offers beer and cigar matching is right up there in my estimation, Brewdog Tokyo and A Churchill, wow.
(Just a pity I'm on a wee william budget). There's a really good line-up in the back bar right now :icon_cheers:


----------



## MattC

Popped in there yesterday with the wife for lunch but missed my opportunity to try murray's 2IPA and Brew Dog hardcore IPA on tap as the next door cellars was closed for a private function..... :angry:

Next time.....


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Popped in yesterday for lunch and had Holgate ESB (handpump), Roadtrip IPA, 3 Ravens 55 APA, Coopers aged Stout, and sealed the deal with Brewdog Hardcore IPA. Totally worth it at $14 / schooner. :icon_drool2:


----------



## chunckious

Maybe picking-up where Nectar left off.......Archive are doing 2.5L growlers. :icon_drunk:

Edit - Had a Yeastie Boys - Hud-a-wa (Something like that). Totally rocked me. What would this style of beer be?


----------



## bonj

Chunkious said:


> Maybe picking-up where Nectar left off.......Archive are doing 2.5L growlers. :icon_drunk:


That's a big growler... h34r:


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Ein Fraugarten.

Goomba


----------



## Snowdog

The Archive newsletter says the growlers are being shipped from the United States where the typical growler bottle is 64 Oz/2 Quarts/ Gallon. Thats about 1890ml. A 2.5 Litre growler is quite a big growler.


----------



## chunckious

Snowdog said:


> The Archive newsletter says the growlers are being shipped from the United States where the typical growler bottle is 64 Oz/2 Quarts/ Gallon. Thats about 1890ml. A 2.5 Litre growler is quite a big growler.



With some of their schooners @ $14 a pop, certain growlers could be ching, ching.

Note - This is no way a dig at pricing at TAB. I'm fully aware of false economy of cheap beer.


----------



## Bribie G

Liam_snorkel said:


> Popped in yesterday for lunch and had Holgate ESB (handpump), Roadtrip IPA, 3 Ravens 55 APA, Coopers aged Stout, and sealed the deal with Brewdog Hardcore IPA. Totally worth it at $14 / schooner. :icon_drool2:



:icon_drool2: 


Chunkious said:


> With some of their schooners @ $14 a pop, certain growlers could be ching, ching.
> 
> Note - This is no way a dig at pricing at TAB. I'm fully aware of false economy of cheap beer.



Tell that to the International Hotel Spring Hill with their $4 pints (Irish Red Etc) and $4.50 a pint for the very naughty Geronimo 7.5% malt liquo' ya hear me'all boys. Woot. 

I'll be in the Archive at 12 noon next Wednesday 16th, having a swift pint with Altstart but can't linger as I'm driving stepdaughter to a med appointment up the street at West End. 
Holgate better be on or I'll thqueem and thqueem and thqueem and.......

Edit look for 2 grey haired baby boomers with beer guts.


----------



## Shed101

Bribie G said:


> Holgate better be on or I'll thqueem and thqueem and thqueem and.......



Now now, coming over all Violet Elizabeth Bott won't get you anywhere!


----------



## winkle

Bribie G said:


> :icon_drool2:
> 
> 
> Tell that to the International Hotel Spring Hill with their $4 pints (Irish Red Etc) and $4.50 a pint for the very naughty Geronimo 7.5% malt liquo' ya hear me'all boys. Woot.
> 
> I'll be in the Archive at 12 noon next Wednesday 16th, having a swift pint with Altstart but can't linger as I'm driving stepdaughter to a med appointment up the street at West End.
> Holgate better be on or I'll thqueem and thqueem and thqueem and.......
> 
> Edit look for 2 grey haired baby boomers with beer guts.


You must have been pist mate, $5 pints, $5.5 Geronimo these days. $10 buck steaks on Saturdays :icon_cheers: 

Moving back on-topic.
The handpumped ESB is only available on Friday/Saturday, but the road trip should be on.
BREW DOG HARDCORE IPA would be my go to number in the bar out back. Check out the cellars whilst there (and the cigar menu).


----------



## Doc

Blatant plug for both Archive and Doctor's Orders.
My latest offering Pulse (Belgian Oatmeal IPA) hit the tap at Archive this afternoon.
They also have kegs of Synapse (Black Saison), but I haven't heard if they have been tapped also.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Screwtop

Doc said:


> Blatant plug for both Archive and Doctor's Orders.
> My latest offering Pulse (Belgian Oatmeal IPA) hit the tap at Archive this afternoon.
> They also have kegs of Synapse (Black Saison), but I haven't heard if they have been tapped also.
> 
> Beers,
> Doc




Bugger, will all be gone before I get in again :angry: 

Screwy


----------



## Doc

5 kegs of Pulse. Should last at least the weekend ;P

Doc


----------



## Will88

Will get in there to try it tonight


----------



## Snowdog

I'll be in the city tomorrow early afternoon so may swing in for one (if I'm driving) or more (If I bus it). Looks like I have next Thursday the 14th off instead of Wednesday, so won't be there at lunch of the 13th, but the 14th.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Pulse wasn't on tap (I asked) at 1pm.

Had a Vale IPA - not an IPA but definitely a wonderful beer.

Goomba


----------



## chunckious

Yeah Lordi, also had the vale....not a bad drop at all.


----------



## Bribie G

Altstart or anyone else - I'll now be at the Archive on Wednesday 13 June at *1 pm*, not noon (daughter's appointment got changed)


----------



## Doc

It is in the Back Bar.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## tallie

Doc said:


> It is in tehe Back Bar.
> 
> Beers,
> Doc



Congrats Doc! Hoping to get in there tomorrow arvo for a session and looking forward to finally tasting these beers I've heard so much about on Twitter, etc :icon_drool2:

Did someone else take the photo, or are you up in Brisbane?

Cheers,
tallie


----------



## Doc

Cheers Tallie.
Someone else took the photo for me.
Pulse is on now, not sure when Synapse will go on. 

Enjoy,
Doc


----------



## Will88

Had a sample on Friday night. Unfortunately I'd already had a few cheap pints at the brewhouse so I don't have a great memory of specific flavours. I was definitely getting what you'd expect from a Belgian IPA although I think my palate was a little too saturated to notice any influence the oatmeal had. Will definitely be going back for another one.


----------



## Snowdog

Bah. I have Thursday the 14th off... Won't be around Wednesday. 

Lovely selection there Doc!

( Have Ted Nugent's 'Just What The Doctor Ordered' running through my head)


----------



## tallie

Doc said:


> Cheers Tallie.
> Someone else took the photo for me.
> Pulse is on now, not sure when Synapse will go on.
> 
> Enjoy,
> Doc



And enjoy I did. I was initially unsure about the hoppy Belgium combo, but it came together quite nicely after the first few sips. Even the other half, who rarely finds a Belgian beer that she likes, thought it was quite drinkable (trust me, that's a compliment  ).

Cheers,
tallie


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

@doc, keg hadn't been tapped yet (or the first one ran out).

Bummer, but definately want to take the missus back for Vale AIPA (that stands for Alleged IPA).

Goomba


----------



## Ross

Kris, did you find out when your pumpkin ale is hitting the taps?

Cheers Ross


----------



## tallie

Ross said:


> Kris, did you find out when your pumpkin ale is hitting the taps?



Just sent you a PM. No news yet unfortunately.


----------



## tallie

Ross said:


> Kris, did you find out when your pumpkin ale is hitting the taps?



Kris' Daft Punk Ale on tap from today! :icon_chickcheers: 

I'll be heading in to try it tonight after 6:30.

Cheers,
tallie


----------



## azrebb

Doc said:


> Pulse is on now, not sure when Synapse will go on.
> 
> Enjoy,
> Doc



Had one of these down at the Local Taphouse in Sydney over the weekend. Tasty!


----------



## Bribie G

For those who came in late, what is Doc's brewery - brewer there or owner etc? A bit out of the loop here in Banjo playin land, (and off to the Archive tomorrow.)

Edit: also heading for NSW in a couple of weeks so tastings are on the to-do list. Is Doc associated with Scotty's outfit or is that another brewery?


----------



## Fents

doctors orders brewing...

http://www.doctorsordersbrewing.com/


----------



## Bribie G

Ok now I'm up to speed. Hmm.. Belgian, Saison, Gose - hey Winkle do you want to come along in my hand luggage?


----------



## winkle

Bribie G said:


> Ok now I'm up to speed. Hmm.. Belgian, Saison, Gose - hey Winkle do you want to come along in my hand luggage?



He speaks my language :icon_cheers:


----------



## ashley_leask

Bribie G said:


> Altstart or anyone else - I'll now be at the Archive on Wednesday 13 June at *1 pm*, not noon (daughter's appointment got changed)



Killing some time here today between appointments myself. Rakishly handsome, black polo shirt. Say Hi.


----------



## Will88

Just sampled the Daft Pumk Ale. Very tasty, nice hint of ginger in the after taste.


----------



## ashley_leask

Had a pint of the Pulse from the back bar today. Strong Belgian character, especially aroma wise. Hoppy, but not over the top, the hops definitely play second fiddle to the yeast character. Nice creamy body from the oatmeal as well. It's a top drop, I'll buy another one.


----------



## Bribie G

Sorry missed you Ash, I left home about an hour before your post. RdeVjun and I were sitting on the end of one of the long tables looking onto the street, from 1.20 to about 2.40. We had a half pint each of the Pumpkin, quite nice when it warmed up a bit, Doc's Pulse which is very well balanced with a complex hop hit up front and nice malt, and Stone and Wood Pale Pilsner which was probably not a good choice for third beer, but definitely better than a VB B) 

I'd come from Ross's and dropped off the IPA competition entries, 22 bottles from presumably 11 brewers.


----------



## NickB

Never presume Bribie - I only entered one


----------



## Snowdog

Dropped in Thursday arvo for a bit of Pulse. Lovely brew that! Took a Torpedo hit amongst the samples and started listing to one side.... Somehow I made it home in one piece without sinking below the waves.


----------



## RdeVjun

Last week with Bribie the Pulse was something to behold, Daft Punk opened my eyes up too. :icon_cheers: 

Not sure if Andrew Stockdale (of Wolfmother) will be welcome back to Archive? Apologies if already posted elsewhere...


----------



## Samuel Adams

RdeVjun said:


> Last week with Bribie the Pulse was something to behold, Daft Punk opened my eyes up too. :icon_cheers:
> 
> Not sure if Andrew Stockdale (of Wolfmother) will be welcome back to Archive? Apologies if already posted elsewhere...



Yeah funny stuff, I wish I could've been there for that.

I'm going in tomorrow and I see that there is a blackout of the taps with heaps of stouts, porters & dark ales on tap.
I'll try not to get "Stockdale" drunk but I will be having my fair share !


----------



## ashley_leask

Bribie G said:


> Sorry missed you Ash, I left home about an hour before your post. RdeVjun and I were sitting on the end of one of the long tables looking onto the street, from 1.20 to about 2.40. We had a half pint each of the Pumpkin, quite nice when it warmed up a bit, Doc's Pulse which is very well balanced with a complex hop hit up front and nice malt, and Stone and Wood Pale Pilsner which was probably not a good choice for third beer, but definitely better than a VB B)
> 
> I'd come from Ross's and dropped off the IPA competition entries, 22 bottles from presumably 11 brewers.



No problem Bribie, I left about 1.30 anyway. I kill a couple of hours here for lunch about once a week, so another time maybe.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

heading in for lunch today. Stout induced coma here I come!


----------



## aktim

Screwtop said:


> Somebody cocked up ! D'ja notice the misspelling ........ :lol: :lol:
> 
> Screwy



I have it on good information that a pallet of growlers has just arrived in Brisbane and will be getting filled at Archive in the very near future.


----------



## Bribie G

Talking to the 4 winning brewers of the AIPA comp when I was at BABBs on Thursday, Liam would have brewed his yesterday so AFAIK they are all in the FVs and on tap in September in time for my return from holiday :super: 
A few samples floating around at the meeting - well worth making the trip in to try them on tap.


----------



## Snowdog

Ah, the top four! Yes.. it will be worth it!

Now to get an Archive growler before they all sell out....


----------



## chunckious

Looking forward to grabbing a growler tonight and fillin' her up, gearing up for a lazy weekend. (Spent the last month help build retaining wall and fence).....they better change those beers in the back room though.
Apart from the 2 IPA's, it's full of strawberry/smoke lager/red beir/breakfast brews.


----------



## winkle

Anyone got one of the Growlers yet?


----------



## chunckious

winkle said:


> Anyone got one of the Growlers yet?



Grabbed one last noite.
Pretty good value=$20 for Bridge Rd Bling IPA.
I opted for Red Duck Bengal IPA - $37 for draught goodness....here`s to a lazy Saturday after my brew is down.


----------



## hopcycle

Does that price include the growler?


----------



## chunckious

Nah mate, you got to make a one off buy of the Growler.


----------



## adryargument

Was in QLD at the Archive last Wednesday and was unable to grab a growler due to the CO2 system still had not arrived :angry:.
Definitely should of planned my holiday better and delayed it until this week - however i still emptied half the cellar.


----------



## Will88

Enjoyed Doc's Synapse Black Saison at Archive tonight. Thoroughly enjoyable. Strong roasty flavour but nothing too overwhelming. Definitely a beer I could drink regularly.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Archive are hiring:



> WANTED: Beer enthusiasts with a penchant for customer service and an eagerness to learn. Archive Beer Boutique is seeking fresh and friendly new bar tenders to join our ranks, RSA and a love of beer a must. Email resumes to [email protected]



no affiliation - I just saw it on their fasebook.


----------



## time01

many people going to armakegon on sunday?


----------



## Will88

I'll definitely be there.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

keen but going to broncos souths instead.


----------



## Snowdog

I need a new job....



And yes, will be at Armakeggon early.


----------



## time01

will also be at armakegon


----------



## Will88

Got me some Growler of Doc's Synapse.


----------



## Northside Novice

nice , how much was it mate ?


----------



## bconnery

I wish they wouldn't only fill their growlers. I'll probably get one anyway but I wish I could re-use my Nectar one...


----------



## Squishcow

Reporting in for Armakeggon duty...


----------



## chunckious

Will88 said:


> Got me some Growler of Doc's Synapse.



+1, picked up the same last noite!! It's gonna a be a wet weekend isn't it.........


----------



## Ross

Bill & myself will be there representing Bacchus Brewing Co.
We have our 10.5% Cunning Ninja's IPA & our 8.5% Hibiscus Saison on tap.
Easily identified by our Bacchus Cunning Ninja's shirts, so please make sure you say hi.

Cheers Ross


----------



## Will88

northside novice said:


> nice , how much was it mate ?



The Synaspe fill was $24.

$15 to buy the growler.


----------



## Northside Novice

sweet as , mite have to drop in next week me thinks  hope there will be some growlers left


----------



## Snowdog

Gotta get me a growler and use the Go Between on my way home on Thursday nights I think.






I'll be easily spottable at Armakeggon in a Sierra Nevada tye-dye t-shirt I won at a Meet the Brewer's night at the Dog & Pony Alehouse in Seattle in 2010.


Running a bit late today. Don't drink ALL the beer or buy all the growlers....


----------



## chunckious

So anyone got any recommendations of beers that they tried at Armakeggon?


----------



## Squishcow

Chunkious said:


> So anyone got any recommendations of beers that they tried at Armakeggon?




It's taken me until this morning to be able to even THINK abour beer... Some would say I overdid it, but maybe I did it just about right?

Fantastic day. Great beers. My personal highlight was the Bacchus Cunning Ninja... deadly delicious. Meeting Ross was great too, very friendly and knowledgable.

Other faves were the Mikeller 1000 IBU and the Meninskurts Scotch Ale... after that things get a little hazy.


----------



## chunckious

Squishcow said:


> It's taken me until this morning to be able to even THINK abour beer... Some would say I overdid it, but maybe I did it just about right?
> 
> Fantastic day. Great beers. My personal highlight was the Bacchus Cunning Ninja... deadly delicious. Meeting Ross was great too, very friendly and knowledgable.
> 
> Other faves were the Mikeller 1000 IBU and the Meninskurts Scotch Ale... after that things get a little hazy.



9.5 on the Jealous Richter Scale


----------



## Will88

Squishcow said:


> It's taken me until this morning to be able to even THINK abour beer... Some would say I overdid it, but maybe I did it just about right?
> 
> Fantastic day. Great beers. My personal highlight was the Bacchus Cunning Ninja... deadly delicious. Meeting Ross was great too, very friendly and knowledgable.
> 
> Other faves were the Mikeller 1000 IBU and the Meninskurts Scotch Ale... after that things get a little hazy.



I've got to echo this. The cunning ninja and 1000 IBU were stand outs. The 4 pines Rye Pale Ale was really interesting too. I'd love to try it again as I remember finding it really interesting but not quite how it tasted.

Overall an awesome day with some top drops.


----------



## time01

top day, but my memory gets very blurry after we had a cunning ninja. look forward to next yr!


----------



## Snowdog

Now that it's several days in the past, its all coming back to me...

It was good meeting Ross of Bacchus Brewing! I'll be visiting Capalaba for sure!
Bacchus Cunning Ninja bookended the day for my wife & I, being the 1st and last beer of the time spent at Archive last Sunday. Lovely brew but I prefer the Obama Black IPA for some reason.
Had the Holgate Chocolate Temptress, which seems to be made for hand-pump.
4 Pines Rye APA which was very smooth and sessonable even at 7%.
Invercargill Men'nskurrts was a good smoky Scottish ale. Reminded me of the old Brisbane Brewhouse Albert Streets Up Your Kilt.
Bridge Roads Stella Single-hop IPA seemed tame and very sessionable with its 4.8% and seemingly APA'ish balance. Should of had this one first I think.
Mikkeller Anniversary IIIPA was what I would call a IIIBW. At 11% it reaches for the barleywine sphere but keeps that strong, hoppy IPA feel.

There was just too many great beers and not enough time or $ to enjoy them all! 



~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~



Thought I would put this in the Archive thread as well.



Train to Central, have a Stone & Wood at the Platform if they're open to get started, then take an even shorter walk across Ann Street and through ANZAC Park to Adelaide Street. Then:

*1. For Bitter Suite*, step to the right to catch the *199* bus eastbound to Merthyr Road (that's when the bus takes a hard left off Brunswick).
Get off at the stop just past James/Lamington Street (2nd or 3rd stop on Merthyr?). Walk a block down Lamington Street & cross Welsby Street to the Bitter Suite door.

*2. For Archive*, cross Adelaide Street and catch the *199* bus westbound and get off at the door (2nd stop after the bus takes a soft left onto Boundary Street.

Return trips to Grand Central are in reverse order.


----------



## TidalPete

Snowdog said:


> ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~
> Thought I would put this in the Archive thread as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Train to Central, have a Stone & Wood at the Platform if they're open to get started, then take an even shorter walk across Ann Street and through ANZAC Park to Adelaide Street. Then:
> 
> *1. For Bitter Suite*, step to the right to catch the *199* bus eastbound to Merthyr Road (that's when the bus takes a hard left off Brunswick).
> Get off at the stop just past James/Lamington Street (2nd or 3rd stop on Merthyr?). Walk a block down Lamington Street & cross Welsby Street to the Bitter Suite door.
> 
> *2. For Archive*, cross Adelaide Street and catch the *199* bus westbound and get off at the door (2nd stop after the bus takes a soft left onto Boundary Street.
> 
> Return trips to Grand Central are in reverse order.



This Sacred(?) Archive thread has now been VIOLATED.   
Hopefully, no one will send out a contract on you or your family Snowdog? :lol: 
Archive is very nice but so are a few other brew joints in Brissy.

TP


----------



## chunckious

With the day I'm having at work.....so keen to go to Archive tonight and get a wee bit loose.
Gettin my Mikeller Geek on!


----------



## argon

Looks like they've got an awesome IPA on tap in the front bar


----------



## NickB

As long as it's not Blackbeard's Delight. That stuff is horrible.... h34r:


----------



## chunckious

A Blackbeard is def's in my sight.


----------



## argon

NickB said:


> As long as it's not Blackbeard's Delight. That stuff is horrible.... h34r:




Yeah.... horrible like a fox.













wait... That makes no sense


----------



## NickB




----------



## winkle

Spoiled for choice this Saturday. 
BBD IPA and Hardcores at Archive, Beer lunch at Bitter Suite, or Schneider Weisse Aventinus and lumps of pig at the German Club. :unsure:


----------



## NickB

Or, all 3!


----------



## jlm

argon said:


> Looks like they've got an awesome IPA on tap in the front bar


I'll make sure I get one when I'm in tomorrow. I only got in once the comp was done and dusted so thought I'd try the others while they were still around..... Haven't tried the winner yet (still think you should have gone with Dutch rudder)


----------



## argon

jlm said:


> I'll make sure I get one when I'm in tomorrow. I only got in once the comp was done and dusted so thought I'd try the others while they were still around..... Haven't tried the winner yet (still think you should have gone with Dutch rudder)




:lol: :lol: As someone has suggested the next IIPA i do will be "Double Dutch Rudder"

Edit: actually i'm pretty glad i didn't call it that... every man and his dog has been asking how i came up with Blackbeard's Delight... could have got some pretty funny looks had i explained a Dutch Rudder!


----------



## jlm

argon said:


> :lol: :lol: As someone has suggested the next IIPA i do will be "Double Dutch Rudder"
> 
> Edit: actually i'm pretty glad i didn't call it that... every man and his dog has been asking how i came up with Blackbeard's Delight... could have got some pretty funny looks had i explained a Dutch Rudder!


Why give an explanation when a demonstration really gets the point across.


----------



## winkle

NickB said:


> Or, all 3!



Oh yeah, bar hop!


----------



## chunckious

Beer of the night for me was Brewdog's 5AM Saint.....ridiculously good sipper.
Don't know is a standard Amber Ale recipe is supposed to taste as big as this.


----------



## winkle

Hauling my sorry ass into Archive for some Xmas recovery drinks now I've managed to convince SWMBO that I am responsible adult  .
Should be there 2/3pm if anyone is doing nuthin this arvo (tap list looks good!).


----------



## NickB

Lucky bugger Perry! I'm only having a sesh in front of the cricket. Cascade Lagers and Cascade Draught on offer (good enough) but really should have bought more beers from Cool Wine at Xmas... Enjoy Archive... Hitting it up when I get back for sure.... Session sometime in Jan 

Cheers


----------



## winkle

NickB said:


> Lucky bugger Perry! I'm only having a sesh in front of the cricket. Cascade Lagers and Cascade Draught on offer (good enough) but really should have bought more beers from Cool Wine at Xmas... Enjoy Archive... Hitting it up when I get back for sure.... Session sometime in Jan
> 
> Cheers



All I can say is "Santas Little Helper :icon_drool2: "
Good to have a beery chat with Liver Shank.

Edit: that big saison I thought had stalled has started the slow creep down again, Wyeast 3724


----------



## winkle

The bottlo has got the 2 Billy B's apple beers in stock = good work Dan :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Snowdog

4 Pines Single Hop Series all on tap (per newsletter)! May have to make a mad dash down there tonight!


----------



## winkle

Snowdog said:


> 4 Pines Single Hop Series all on tap (per newsletter)! May have to make a mad dash down there tonight!



Have a 'Santa's Little Helper' whilst there - expensive but worth it :icon_cheers: .


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing

Yeah about that winkle....

I have half a keg left of both Santas little helper and happy hoppy christmas that must go to make way for new stuff, so the prices have dropped to $8 pots and $11 schooners.

Sorry to rub it in mate.... see you on friday.


----------



## winkle

King Brown Brewing said:


> Yeah about that winkle....
> 
> I have half a keg left of both Santas little helper and happy hoppy christmas that must go to make way for new stuff, so the prices have dropped to $8 pots and $11 schooners.
> 
> Sorry to rub it in mate.... see you on friday.



Flup!!

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Snowdog

Drove in to the Archive last night only to find I didn't have my wallet. Wasn't in the car either, so I drove back home to The Gap all the while reviwing my brain-tapes trying to figure out where I left it. Thoughts of having to replace bank cards and licenses, etc.... it was in the laundry basket. For some reason it didn't make the after-work shift to my clean shorts. I then promptly drove back in for a couple pots of 4 Pines (Amirillo & Galaxy) Not bad!


----------



## chunckious

Hadn't been for a while.
Been sittin back, chill-axing to Bridge RD/Nogue-o India Saison. Fark man what a nice sip. It's been a while that I sat on the 1 drink before. I had a funny feel I was only gonna be drinking this once and wasn't sure that I was prepared to make the most of what it had to offer.
Content.


----------



## bconnery

Chunkious said:


> Hadn't been for a while.
> Been sittin back, chill-axing to Bridge RD/Nogue-o India Saison. Fark man what a nice sip. It's been a while that I sat on the 1 drink before. I had a funny feel I was only gonna be drinking this once and wasn't sure that I was prepared to make the most of what it had to offer.
> Content.


Really enjoyed this beer. I had it first in the bottle, the nogne imported version and loved it. Then I came to Archive tonigh
t to find the Bridge Road version on tap amongst the now ' safer' tap list.  Possibly a slightly less complex beer than the nogne bottled version but a great beer all the same!


----------



## winkle

Had a few Hobgobblins off tap last nite (should have put it on handpump Joey) also a Quiet American and a Dark Night - quality stuff!
Racer 5 went down good too.


----------



## Snowdog

I'm due to pay the Next Door Bottlo a visit me thinks....


----------



## Diggs

Snowdog said:


> I'm due to pay the Next Door Bottlo a visit me thinks....


Be prepared for copious amounts of drool and have you wallet full.
Took me about 30mins to pick 6


----------



## Snowdog

Diggs said:


> Be prepared for copious amounts of drool and have you wallet full.
> Took me about 30mins to pick 6


Meanwhile you freeze your ass of in the cool room trying to make the decisions. Like sports teams with a salary cap.... lots of good players... who do you cut?


----------



## winkle

GravityGuru and I will make a foray into West End Saturday evening  , hopefully the tap list will still look similar to this

N/C PRANQSTER 
WHITE RABBIT DARK 
HOLGATE HOPINATOR 
EUROTRASH BELGIAN STRONG ALE 
WYCHWOOD HOBGOBLIN 
BOBS FARMHOUSE ALE 
HANDPUMP: HOLGATE TEMPTRESS

Note a bottle or two of Billy B's may be harmed in this process.
View attachment 55360

Oh the humanity


----------



## chunckious

Hey Winkle,
You just missed the Mikkeller - Not just another Wit :icon_drunk: 
The keg ran dry while filling my growler B)


----------



## winkle

Chunkious said:


> Hey Winkle,
> You just missed the Mikkeller - Not just another Wit :icon_drunk:
> The keg ran dry while filling my growler B)



We are apparently celebrating GravityGuru's 21st birthday or sumthin' @ Archive then scurrying away to the Scratch/Super Whatnot before the inevitable 
View attachment 55380


----------



## lczaban

winkle said:


> We are apparently celebrating GravityGuru's 21st birthday or sumthin' @ Archive then scurrying away to the Scratch/Super Whatnot before the inevitable
> View attachment 55380



I can confirm these shennanigans - be there for 7pm if you wish to see a slow-moving train wreck heading towards the inevitable... h34r: 

GG

Ed - spullink


----------



## winkle

GravityGuru said:


> I can confirm these shennanigans - be there for 7pm if you wish to see a slow-moving train wreck heading towards the inevitable... h34r:
> 
> GG
> 
> Ed - spullink



If I go to the H3 lunch today I may just have to have a day sleep before moving on to the Next Door session <_<


----------



## Ross

Heading up to the Scratch with a keg of Gose at 3pm... to do a bit of quality control on the Brakespear Bitter on hand pump...

Cheers Ross


----------



## Rowy

Ross said:


> Heading up to the Scratch with a keg of Gose at 3pm... to do a bit of quality control on the Brakespear Bitter on hand pump...
> 
> Cheers Ross




Seems like I was only there last week <_<


----------



## winkle

Ross said:


> Heading up to the Scratch with a keg of Gose at 3pm... to do a bit of quality control on the Brakespear Bitter on hand pump...
> 
> Cheers Ross



Hmmm, might swing past after 4 and see if you are still there


----------



## sim

Ross said:


> Brakespear Bitter on hand pump...



mmm, might have to drop in.


----------



## winkle

sim said:


> mmm, might have to drop in.



What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## winkle

winkle said:


> What could possibly go wrong?



GG could be coming with me, thats what


----------



## winkle

sim said:


> mmm, might have to drop in.


Where were you Sim? We were forced to drink far more than was wise waiting to see if you'd turn up.  
Damm that Prickly Moses Vintage ale was good - thanks for the taster Ed!

Then we had a demolition session at Archive with Joey et al which wasn't pretty and ended with predictable results 

Edit: sp


----------



## NickB

One of those results being sleeping till the late afternoon...?


----------



## lczaban

NickB said:


> One of those results being sleeping till the late afternoon...?



The result in my case was a taxi ride home, at the insistence of the Archive bouncers... :unsure: Oh well, next time... :icon_cheers:


----------



## winkle

GravityGuru said:


> The result in my case was a taxi ride home, at the insistence of the Archive bouncers... :unsure: Oh well, next time... :icon_cheers:



That'll teach you for chasing after 19 y.o. semi-clad shelias instead of remaining belly-up at the bar like a proper dero 

Edit: We went looking for you at the Scratch, and they made me drink a bottle of Dark Force by myself.


----------



## lczaban

winkle said:


> That'll teach you for chasing after 19 y.o. semi-clad shelias instead of remaining belly-up at the bar like a proper dero
> 
> Edit: We went looking for you at the Scratch, and they made me drink a bottle of Dark Force by myself.



That would have been a labour of love...  My attitude is that if you get kicked out of one pub, it's like landing on the "Go to jail" square on Monopoly, only you go home... Trying to anything else is bound to end in tears...


----------



## edschache

winkle said:


> Damm that Prickly Moses Vintage ale was good - thanks for the taster Ed!



It was indeed a fine drop and would've been a shame not to share it. You certainly get what you pay for when you visit the top end of the beer list at The Scratch.


----------



## NickB

Thread necro....

I'm heading to Archive tonight to catch up with a mate I haven't seen for a few years - and to try the two Bridge Road bar Series beers on tap.....

Anyone who's around fee free to pop in and say hello - should be there by 7.

Cheers


----------



## RdeVjun

Ah feck it Nick, I hummed and haaed about heading over there for a few jars after work and decided against it (a right goodie goodie, I know) and may as well have an AFD. Then I get home to this!! :angry: Serves me right for not checking in!


----------



## time01

how were the bridge rd beers Nick?


----------



## Brocksmith

time01 said:


> how were the bridge rd beers Nick?



There is now 8 more taps in the main bar at archive, 4 of them are doubles of the popular beers LCPA, s&w lager etc, but there are 4 new ones as well


----------



## NickB

Bridge road beers were not bad.... Kinda forgot about them when I hit the back taps though...


----------



## winkle

Well done to Archive for picking up 'Best Bar' and the Scratchies for getting 'Best New Bar' in Maps consumer poll.
The word must be getting out there


----------



## Snowdog

Dropped into Archive before Christmas to collect some goods from the bottleshop and fill a growler of Red Rocket. had a quick pot but had to get out after that as I was piloting.


----------



## lukiferj

Anybody planning on heading into Archive on Friday afternoon? I'm brewing in the morning but will be there at 4pm when this IPA weekend kicks off.


----------



## winkle

lukiferj said:


> Anybody planning on heading into Archive on Friday afternoon? I'm brewing in the morning but will be there at 4pm when this IPA weekend kicks off.


Must not weaken.....


----------



## lukiferj

winkle said:


> Must not weaken.....


Do it! Do it! Do it!


----------



## bconnery

Anyone heading in for the Sour event tonight?
Many won't be surprised I am. ..


----------



## tallie

bconnery said:


> Anyone heading in for the Sour event tonight?
> Many won't be surprised I am. ..


Damn, is that tonight? I was thinking of going, but no-can-do if it's tonight. Don't forget to try the Red Duck Ra#2 and Gruiter if you get the chance!


----------



## Ross

Likewise, I didn't realise it was on tonight... Unfortunately going to have to miss


----------



## bconnery

Boo... Don't you people read the newsletter?


----------



## TheCarbinator

I'm going. 
Thanks for the lift Dan!


----------



## winkle

bconnery said:


> Anyone heading in for the Sour event tonight?
> Many won't be surprised I am. ..


Now, no heckling Dan. Ok....

Bah, I'm on a early start tomorrow :unsure:


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing

Thanks all for coming, was a good night!


----------



## bconnery

King Brown Brewing said:


> Thanks all for coming, was a good night!


Definitely was. Tasty beer, tasty food...
Was not stinted on the food either. I was nicely full by the end...


----------



## winkle

Bridge Road taps on in Next Door Bar on Friday, this won't end well.....


----------



## Snow

Heading there for lunch today. Will report back....

Cheers - Snow


----------



## winkle

Just stay there Snow, you know you want too.


----------



## NickB

Don't listen Snow, it's a trap! 

Next thing you know, it's midnight, and you're on the third bottle of Billy B's...


----------



## winkle

Who ended up winning Beer Nerd?


----------



## winkle

Heads up, in case you missed it,


> Armakeggon 2013... Bigger and Better
> 
> Sunday 22nd September from 11am - 6pm
> 
> Tickets are now on sale!
> $25 pre sale OR $45 WITH T-SHIRT!
> 
> You can purchase tix through the website:
> www.archivebeerboutique.com.au


----------



## tallie

The first of this year's BABBs American Brown Ale Mash Paddle finalists has been tapped at Archive. Get in and try Angus Rich's Apollo 13, then rate it on Untappd for the People's Choice Award.

There will be a new beer tapped each Monday for the next four weeks. Two kegs of each were brewed, so be sure to get in during the week to try them, as they likely won't make it through to the end of the weekend!


----------



## bconnery

Might have to pop by this evening then


----------



## tallie

I'll be in tomorrow after 6pm.


----------



## Rocker1986

Goin there for my birthday party on Saturday night, among other places. It's becoming somewhat of a regular hangout for me now. It's nice to be able to go to a bar that sells beer I actually enjoy and want to drink!


----------



## tallie

Colin Wright's Bomber Brown Ale on tap this week. Don't forget to rate it on Untappd. I'll be joining Colin for a few on Friday afternoon.


----------



## tallie

Tim Rayfield's Swamp Donkey is on this week. I'm hoping to get down to try it tomorrow or Friday after work and Tim will be back in at some point, so keep an eye out.


----------



## chunckious

Good work Tallie!!!


----------



## bconnery

Anyone else thinking about popping by tonight? I might swing by to try this one... Unfortunately missed the last one but the first one was pretty tasty..


----------



## Snow

Just got back from lunch at Archive. The Swamp Donkey is very tasty indeed. Well done, Tim! I gave it 4 stars. The brown ale on tap in the next Door bar was awesome too.

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## tallie

Chuck's Brown is on this week, brewed by some guy  . I'll be there tonight after 7, Wednesday after 8pm and Friday after 5:30pm. Might see some of you there.


----------



## Snow

Hey Tallie, how's it tasting? Thinking of heading in there tomorrow for 2-for-1 lunch Wednesday.....

Cheers -Snow.


----------



## tallie

Snow said:


> Hey Tallie, how's it tasting? Thinking of heading in there tomorrow for 2-for-1 lunch Wednesday.....
> Cheers -Snow.


I'm very happy with the result. It's not as late hoppy as Tim & Colin's, and it shows a bit of English character as it warms up, but still a firm bitterness there with nice choc/coffee malt to balance. I think it ended up clocking in at 4.5%, so it's sessionable


----------



## Snow

Just got back. Tasted really good! Finished reasonably dry, which was what I was wanting at the time. It was missing a tad in aroma, so couldn't give it higher than 4 stars..

Good effort though! Gonna be a close finish for the winner methinks...

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## bconnery

All 3 I tried were very good. I missed Colin's. 
Personally I couldn't split Angus's and Kris's for my preference. Nothing wrong with Tim's I just preferred the overall balance of those two. 4/5 for both for me.
I'm hoping there'll be some of Kris's left as I didn't have time to really let it warm up. 
I thought it had the same start as Angus's, with the bitterness seeming a little harsh while they were still cold. 
That faded as soon as they warmed up just a little


----------



## Parks

Anyone heading in this afternoon?


----------



## tallie

Parks said:


> Anyone heading in this afternoon?


Dave said he's going in after 4:30 but can't stay long. I'm still aiming to get in around 5:30.


----------



## Parks

tallie said:


> Dave said he's going in after 4:30 but can't stay long. I'm still aiming to get in around 5:30.


I might try to head there. Probably have to leave by 5pm though.


----------

